# Server login scripts



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

How do you map a drive for a client that logs on

i added the line 

net use s:\100.100.100.90\fds_software (this is my nas drive)

to the login script batch file located in

windows\sysvol\domain nmae\batch file

any ideas whats wrong?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

net use * \\computername\sharename
net use s: \\100.100.100.90\fds_software

You need to then assign that login script to a user or an organizational unit and put users inside that OU.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

and how do you do that? if you dont mind me asking


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

If you assign it to a specific user its a login script and you set that in the AD account information. If you assign it to an OU then its a user login script using a GPO.

Just make sure they have the rights to be able to read the batch file wherever you house it at. Usually sysvol has authenticated users read capabilities so any user should be able to read it there.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

oh of course...i must point it to whatever login script im using in properties of the users
under profile...login scripts right?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

If your doing it per user yes login scripts in the profile.


----------

